# Business alliance



## BABLOO DHAR (Sep 4, 2017)

Dear All

I am into Security Service Business in India and have been deploying Armed and Unarmed Security personnel to various Indian Government and Private Organisations like Petrochemical, Refinery etc.
I am currently looking for Business alliance in UAE in terms of supply of Trained Armed and Unarmed Security Personnels. In case any individual in the forum help me or guide me I shall be thankful.

Regards


----------

